

CakePHP on GitHub - dabent
http://github.com/blog/563-cakephp-on-github

======
Timothee
I'm amazed by how fast GitHub has managed to become _the_ place for anything
git and take a significant market-share from sites like SourceForge and Google
Code, in a pretty short period of time.

~~~
pmjordan
It's particularly curious as Sourceforge and Google Code ostensibly have more
to offer in terms of mailing lists, bug tracking, etc. Yet, GitHub clearly
provides far superior hosting and source control tools and also lowers the bar
to entry for participation, and I think this has made all the difference.

I also find it notable that GitHub's freemium model means they don't feel the
need to bury their site with advertising (as is the case with Sourceforge)
which makes it far more usable and also seems to convey a friendlier
atmosphere.

~~~
steveklabnik
GitHub does have Issues.

~~~
pmjordan
I make no claims to the contrary. Nobody is perfect. What is the point you are
trying to make, exactly?

~~~
nixme
He's talking about _Issues_ [1], GitHub's issue tracker :)

[1] <http://github.com/blog/411-github-issue-tracker>

~~~
pmjordan
Ah. Thank you. That... was rather foolish of me.

~~~
steveklabnik
Not really. I should have done more than capitalize the 'i.'

------
sjs382
Announcement on the CakePHP website:
[http://bakery.cakephp.org/articles/view/changes-in-
cakephp-a...](http://bakery.cakephp.org/articles/view/changes-in-cakephp-and-
new-plugins)

------
ruby_roo
Would be awesome to hear from a Rails developer how Cake compares to what we
have in Ruby land.

I still have to build and maintain the odd PHP app now and again. Is cake
worth my while to learn? Or would I be better off with something like Zend
Framework if I had to choose?

~~~
jamongkad
Personally I would go for either CodeIgniter or it's more well built cousin
Kohana.

~~~
warfangle
Thanks for the tipoff to kohana- as a past CI user I've looked for something
similar but not bogged down like cake is.

Of course, I've recently begun to climb the fence to greener pastures
(scala/lift), but clients still like php no matter how I loathe it :)

~~~
jamongkad
Word...though I think you'd be pleased to know that Kohana is one of the
better engineered PHP code bases out there.

